# Remission came quick?!



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Just 9 days ago my FT3 and my FT4 were high, and TSH was 
.004(IT WAS UNDETECTABLE 3 WEEKS AGO). I am not worried about the TSH as it has a 6 week lag time anyway. My TPO antibodis were 732.

Well yesterday I had labs drawn at my GP, and my FT4 was 0.9, on the low end of ''normal''. Can get ref ranges later, but it's no different than what I'm typing as it's in range. I do have nodules that come and go, and at first I was suspecting that to be the cause(toxic nodule), now I think I just had subacute thyroditis 3 weeks ago that had me in a thyroid storm. The endo had actually upped my dosage after he got his my lab reults back(9days ago) but I never got a refill, b/c I'm starting to feel hypo.... and then I read my labs from yesterday and see why. I attribute the quick recovery to my supplements/vitamins, b/c within a day of taking them I started feeling myself. I have read that if your FT3 AND FT4 are normal, then meds aren't needed. I was only on 5mg of methi a day. I am going to stop taking them for now, unless symptoms(mainly racing heart) comes back. My pulse is around 61 after low activity which makes me feel sluggish, and faint. This just started yesterday.

Any disagreement?

Ps, I do not have the graves antibodies, and the reason I'm leaning toward thyroiditis is b/c my TPO was significantly elevated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Just 9 days ago my FT3 and my FT4 were high, and TSH was
> .004(IT WAS UNDETECTABLE 3 WEEKS AGO). I am not worried about the TSH as it has a 6 week lag time anyway. My TPO antibodis were 732.
> 
> Well yesterday I had labs drawn at my GP, and my FT4 was 0.9, on the low end of ''normal''. Can get ref ranges later, but it's no different than what I'm typing as it's in range. I do have nodules that come and go, and at first I was suspecting that to be the cause(toxic nodule), now I think I just had subacute thyroditis 3 weeks ago that had me in a thyroid storm. The endo had actually upped my dosage after he got his my lab reults back(9days ago) but I never got a refill, b/c I'm starting to feel hypo.... and then I read my labs from yesterday and see why. I attribute the quick recovery to my supplements/vitamins, b/c within a day of taking them I started feeling myself. I have read that if your FT3 AND FT4 are normal, then meds aren't needed. I was only on 5mg of methi a day. I am going to stop taking them for now, unless symptoms(mainly racing heart) comes back. My pulse is around 61 after low activity which makes me feel sluggish, and faint. This just started yesterday.
> ...


Well; this sounds good but be alert and on your toes as to how you are feeling.

What Graves' antibodies are you referring to here? Inquiring minds like to know.

When it comes to Graves' Disease, natural supplements and cleaning up the life-style are very very good things but in now way can these things be substituted for medical intervention. Graves'/Hyperthyroid is very very dangerous and can be life-threatening.

http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Stopping antithyroid meds can trigger a thyroid storm.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Andros said:


> Well; this sounds good but be alert and on your toes as to how you are feeling.
> 
> What Graves' antibodies are you referring to here? Inquiring minds like to know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andros. I'm very in tune with my body, and I have a blood pressure monitor that I take with me wherever I go. The minute I start to feel jittery back on the meds I go. The Anti-AG and tsi were neg or within normal range. My gut was telling me it was thyroiditis or a toxic nodule. To be continued.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Thanks Andros. I'm very in tune with my body, and I have a blood pressure monitor that I take with me wherever I go. The minute I start to feel jittery back on the meds I go. The Anti-AG and tsi were neg or within normal range. My gut was telling me it was thyroiditis or a toxic nodule. To be continued.....


Okay; I feel better about this then. The well person should have no TSI. If it was in normal range, that means you have hyperthryoid. The range is only to detect movement. You are either positive or negative. It's presence in any amount no matter how minute means you are positive.

Here is info.

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

If you are into nosing around, you may enjoy this.......

http://www.gluetext.com/content/t/Thyroid/Thyroid_stimulating_immunoglobulin.html


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link. My last test for TSI was in 2009(just went over labs) and the number was 99. I was asymptomatic, normal FT4&3, and wasn't on any meds. A TSI was not tested this time but Anti-TGA was and that was 26.2. Limited research says it points to hashi. Who knows, all I know is I'm feeling better, LOL!


----------

